# Spectra Cut II first attempt issues



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

i am using a GCC Expert II & a signature series heat press. i am using spectra cut II HTV and my first attempt was a fail. i followed the application directions on imprintables website & when i went to peel it, the vinyl came up with it. i also noticed before peeling it that the HTV film was bubbled. i let it cool before peeling but nothing. i tried twice. my settings on the plotter was 115 pressure, 60 speed, medium press. please any help, this is my first time


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

also, the HTV backing doesnt have a sticky feeling to it. its more of a matte feeling. from my recollection the vinyl has a some what sticky backing before pressing. any help


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

i could be wrong lol


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Spectra Cut I and II do not have a sticky backing. 

If the vinyl weeded OK, lets leave your plotter out of the equation. Its done its job. 

What were your heat press time and temperature settings? Should be 302 degrees Fahrenheit at 15 seconds. Let cool. Peel.


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

after messing with it some more i found that i needed to add a bit more pressure. i did it at 302 degrees for 10 seconds and it peeled off okay the first time but the 2nd time it didnt fully peel off. im going to try today 302 degrees at 15 seconds. any advice on the white spectra vinyl? do i have to add time applying it to a dark shirt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

pyroazmb said:


> any advice on the white spectra vinyl? do i have to add time applying it to a dark shirt?


No, all colors apply the same.


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

ok i just tried those settings and although the vinyl peeled off, it still had a lil resistance and i can pick at the vinyl on the shirt. needs more pressure?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

your shirts may have a coating,
where did you buy them (from a wholesaler or a store)?


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

the ones im testing on are old shirts that i dont wear anymore. i just went and purchased some blanks from a store but dont want to print on them if the vinyl is going to mess up


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it will not be the vinyl, but the user (unless it is a cheap chinese vinyl, spectracut is a good product)

you cannot do valid testing when one of your parameters is not correct
that is like saying i am testing apple pie recipes, but i am using some old potatoes i have instead of apples
and then asking the question, why does it not taste right?

put the vinyl onto the shirts you plan on using, it is the only way to get an accurate picture
although you may still have trouble because the stores order their shirts with coatings to keep them 'fresh looking',
peoples greasy fingers touching them, etc.

(my guess is you use fabric softener or a dryer sheet that is leaving a coating)


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

well i used apples and it still doesnt taste right so its not the plotter, its not the vinyl, im using more pressure on the press and a new shirt.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i think that leaves us with a press not heating up properly or a coating on the shirts

do you have a meat thermometer handy you can test the platen temp with?

we'll get to the bottom of this
don't give up trying different materials and see if you can't get it to properly adhere on something

maybe you are using eating apples and not cooking apples?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Once you peel the backing after your initial press, repress for 5 to 8 seconds. Use either a teflon sheet or parchment paper over your design on the repress.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Are you pre-pressing the shirt? Are you sure your press is set to the right units? (C or F?)


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> Once you peel the backing after your initial press, repress for 5 to 8 seconds. Use either a teflon sheet or parchment paper over your design on the repress.


thats the problem tho, i cant peel the backing after initial press because the vinyl is coming up when i go to peel it.


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

AnthonyF said:


> Are you pre-pressing the shirt? Are you sure your press is set to the right units? (C or F?)


yes im pre pressing the shirt for 5 seconds and yes its the right temp F


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

so my next step is to get a thermometer gun and test the temp of the platen but i have a question. would too much heat and or pressure also cause the vinyl not to come off from the backing?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it would have to be massive overkill on temp/time to cause an adhesive failure

heat guns are not always accurate on a shiny/reflective platen

your can just throw a digital meat thermometer close to where your design would normally be pressed,
and just let the platen rest on it (ie don't torque it down)
this should give you a decent idea if you are in the ballpark

i only say use a meat thermometer because most people have one on hand,
no need to spend money on a gun that really is not that effective on heat presses

or you can pick up heat paper strips from a furnace company

most pu's will begin to seriously adhere after a few seconds, the extra time is for many years of washing/drying cycles

i know it can be frustrating troubleshooting what seems like a simple process
especially when it seems like you are doing everything by the book

try cutting a little square of vinyl and grabbing a clothes iron set to high,
and see if you can get it to adhere with it


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

pyroazmb said:


> i have a question. would too much heat and or pressure also cause the vinyl not to come off from the backing?



Yes. Peeling the backing off of Cut II is not a smooth process. But it will be fine once you do your 2nd press. 



> Once you peel the backing after your initial press, repress for 5 to 8 seconds. Use either a teflon sheet or parchment paper over your design on the repress.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Is this a new vinyl product for you, or is this the first time using the press?


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

ok im going to loosen up the pressure a bit and see if it helps.. ill also check with a thermometer to make sure proper temp is being used. this is my first time using everything. i ordered everything in the mail and still trying to get my first successful shirt print. i know im following everything correctly so yes it is very frustrating


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

So you don't know if the heat press is good or not. Yeah, you want to test that. https://www.stahls.com/heat-press-machine-test-kit


----------

